# Columbo Flora Grow Carbo



## Obliquegeek (1 Feb 2016)

Being lazy I asked someone to grab some ferts from my LFS as I'd run out - I didn't specify what, mainly because it didn't know what they might have in and I thought the staff would suggest something suitable.

They sold him some Flow Grow Carbo - now I'm not hugely knowledgeable but I'm assuming that this is a Liqud CO2 replacement type stuff - not nutrients? In which case I'll return form something more suitable.

Anyone got any advice on Flow Grow Carbo - can't find much online.

thanks


----------



## Wisey (1 Feb 2016)

Colombo Flora Grow Carbo is indeed a liquid carbon product.


----------



## Obliquegeek (1 Feb 2016)

So there's no nutrients as far as I can make out - strange that the shop would provide this when asked for general ferts for a planted tank. Still. my fault for not going in myself I guess.


----------



## Wisey (1 Feb 2016)

Could have just been a mistake, they do make a Flora Grow in a similar looking bottle which is Ferts.


----------



## Wisey (1 Feb 2016)

You can see the range here:

http://www.aquariumonline.co.uk/pla...ditives_and_co2/colombo_flora_grow_C1173.html


----------



## zozo (1 Feb 2016)

http://colombo.nl/FBP/Flora Grow folder 2014 UK/HTML/#/8/zoomed


----------

